# Hésitation achat AirPods



## Phillippe90000 (18 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

J'envisage de m'offrir une paire d'Airpods, je me suis donc beaucoup renseigné et ai lu de nombreux tests au sujet de ces petites merveilles. 
Cependant j'ai vu qu'il y avait un petit défaut qui revenait parfois : il y aurait une latence qui gênerait le visionnage de contenu vidéo...

C'est pourquoi je me permets de venir vous demander si vous avez remarqué ce défaut sur vos appareils ?

Étant un consommateur régulier de contenu YouTube, cela risquerait fort de me déranger... 

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses.

@+ Phil


----------



## Gwen (18 Août 2017)

Tiens, je n'ai jamais eu ce défaut de latence. Etrange. Je vais re-tester du coup.


----------



## Phillippe90000 (19 Août 2017)

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse.

J'en déduis donc que si latence il y a, elle n'est pas très visible ?


----------



## themasck83 (19 Août 2017)

Il peut y avoir une latence mais avec le Bluetooth 4 et la puce des Airpods elle ne sentent que par moments quand il y a un début de perte du signal.


----------



## Phillippe90000 (21 Août 2017)

D'accord merci beaucoup


----------



## Michael003 (26 Août 2017)

Personnellement, je n'ai pas été témoin d'une quelconque latence


----------



## Macounette (7 Septembre 2017)

themasck83 a dit:


> Il peut y avoir une latence mais avec le Bluetooth 4 et la puce des Airpods elle ne sentent que par moments quand il y a un début de perte du signal.


A ce sujet, il m'arrive parfois d'avoir des pertes de signal, mais dans une situation très spécifique: en jouant à Diablo III sur mon iMac... et seulement lorsque ça tape très fort = beaucoup de bruit. Silence radio pendant quelques minutes - puis le son revient petit à petit. Ce n'est pas une perte de connexion en soi car le Mac reste muet (le son n'est pas transféré vers les HP comme lorsque je range les AP).
Une idée d'où cela peut provenir? Ce phénomène ne se produit qu'avec le jeu, jamais en utilisation musique ou téléphone.

PS: et non je n'ai pas encore fait un reset des AirPods mais je vais tenter ça d'abord...


----------



## les_innommables66 (7 Septembre 2017)

Je n'ai pas constaté de latence !


----------



## darsonic (8 Septembre 2017)

Salut à tous. Moi aussi je lorgne sur les airpods pour accompagner mon macbook pro lorsque je regarde des films. Et cette histoire de latence est essentielle. Je me suis acheté un beau casque Plantronic Sense en bluetooth pour pour cette utilisation et la latence est telle en vidéo qu'il est impossible de regarder un film convenablement. Donc si les possesseurs des petites bêtes peuvent confirmer l'absence de décalage son/image sur des films ce serait cool! Merci.


----------



## Macounette (8 Septembre 2017)

Perso, je n'ai rien constaté en termes de latence. C'est plutôt les pertes de connexion dans un cas d'utilisation bien spécifique. Mais malgré cela, franchement, j'en suis très satisfaite.


----------

